# Métodos de control de velocidad en motores AC



## patricko (Sep 8, 2011)

Las características del motor de inducción AC se estudiaron anteriormente, en la cual se llegó a la conclusión que debido a la construcción del motor, es imposible controlar independientemente las corrientes que producen el torque y flujo magnético (ver ecuación 1-7). Por lo tanto, las prestaciones de control del motor de inducción AC eran muy pobres comparados con el logrado por el motor DC.

aii les mando el link para saber ,mas sobre el temaaa


http://www.instrumentacionycontrol....os-de-control-de-velocidad-en-motores-ac.html


----------



## percydavid555 (Sep 8, 2011)

Si se desea controlar el nivel de iluminación del dormitorio o controlar la velocidad de un taladro o un ventilador (motores de corriente alterna), este es el circuito que busca.


Muchos de estos circuitos reguladores de potencia tienen un punto de encendido y apagado que no coincide (a este fenómeno se le llama histéresis), y es común en los TRIACS.

Para corregir este defecto se ha incluido en el circuito los resistores R1, R2 y C1.

El conjunto resistor R3 y capacitor C3 se utiliza para filtrar picos transitorios de alto voltaje que pudieran aparecer.

El conjunto de elementos P (potenciómetro) y C2 son los mínimos necesarios para que el triac sea disparado.

El triac controla el paso de la corriente alterna a la carga conmutando entre los estados de conducción (pasa corriente) y corte (no pasa corriente) durante los semiciclos negativos y positivos de la señal de alimentación (110/220 VAC), la señal de corriente alterna que viene por el tomacorrientes de nuestras casas.

aqui te envio un link para que puedas curiocear:

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp


----------

